# male vs female



## wyattroa (Apr 29, 2009)

are there any differences really in male vs female besides for the jowls and size? is one more tame then the other? just wondering as i am on the list for one of bobby's! cant wait
robert


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 29, 2009)

Our males are tamer than our females but that could have to do with how they were raised or interacted with when they were younger. Our females tend to be more moody!


----------



## Suzanne (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a male and a female I purchased this winter (they were housed together). Both are 3 years old and I pretty much have no history on them. What I can tell you is that the male is very tame and the female is pretty moody. Actually, that's putting it kind of mildly. She's pretty vicious. It's hard to actually get in the enclosure and pick her up she huff's, hisses, snaps her mouth and whips her tail!! :twisted: So I can't say if it's a male/female thing but I do know that most of my nasty animals are and have been female.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm starting to see a pattern here!!


----------



## Suzanne (Apr 29, 2009)

lol


----------



## rule6660 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well my female is alot tamer then my males


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 29, 2009)

Mines a female and shes a bi#ch 24/7. And its almost 2 years old. 

Note: I did not recieve it until it was about 5 months old so i was not able to raise it from a hatchling, but every day i pet and hold her and pick her up and every single day she hisses and struggles and claws and if shes really not having any of it whips her tail. She has also bit me and my roomate multiple times and believe me it hurts and bleeds then instantly swells and is infected bad for a while. And leaves scars. 

THE THINGS A KILLER!

LOL but I still love it and overall shes nice, but a cuddly kitty cat she is not. I mainly got a female so when it pooped there wouldn't be sperm plugs all over the floor, somthing about that just didn't sit right with me and I was afraid of the testosterone with the males and them being aggressive all the time and territorial. 

So thats why I chose the female.

Hope that helps!


----------



## GunnasGal (Apr 30, 2009)

i had a male and female my mal died recently but he was much tamer than the female, she huffs and hisses when i go to pick her up too, but once i have her she quietens down she gets figetty sometimes but mostly just sits on me and likes to have her head rubbed lol my male was lovely and loved being picked up she was moodier when we had the two so i would say males are better (but only in this case otherwise WOMEN RULE LOL)


----------



## nivek5225 (Apr 30, 2009)

This post has been very helpful! I have been thinking that i wanted a female because they normally don't get as big, but now I think i'm changing my mind.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 30, 2009)

You probably need a bigger sampling, but it is looking the females can be "moody".


----------



## GunnasGal (Apr 30, 2009)

im not saying dont get a female cause my female is great but males are tamer my female is fine she just hisses and huffs i knowwhen to leave her alone and when she means it by the way she looks at me lol i haven't touch wood been bitten yet but time will tell lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 30, 2009)

I know how ya feel!! I HAVE been bitten!! The only Tegu's I've been bitten by are females!


----------



## wyattroa (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah i had told bobby a female but man.. these stories are making me a little nervous. lol
robert


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a female (from Bobby) that is right at a year old... she is taken out of the cage semi frequently... several times a week but not every day... and she is still quite hand tame. She's a bit leery of being picked up out of her cage (mostly just gives me 'the look' and takes a couple of steps away, but doesn't run), but once I pick her up she's fine with being held and when she's roaming (usually on the couch) she doesn't run from me at all.

Based on so many experiences, I won't try to argue that females are as tame as males... but in the girls' defense, they aren't all _that_ bad...


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah. My tegu is a female. Its only hissed at me once and that was when I woke it up. Other than that she has a perfect record so far.


----------



## asholbro (May 2, 2009)

my friend has an adult male and he is very tame..


----------

